
Autonomy, Mastery, Purpose. | 5v3n.com - sdoering
http://5v3n.com/2011/06/18/autonomy-mastery-purpose/
======
sdoering
Being written some month ago, I keep revisting this posting again and again,
as it talkes about a lot of the things, I keep thinking about. Therefore I
just wanted to share it with a wider community.

~~~
5v3n
I'm really happy to read you're inspired by these thoughts. Quite stoked
actually. Thanks for being inspired, and thanks for your contributions to the
blog. Especially the critical ones concerning big brother ;-)

~~~
sdoering
You're welcome... Just thought, Hacker News was a good place to push this
post, as maybe others with similar thoughts can have their own look.

